# Parentheses mini BB enclosure



## potierrez (Apr 11, 2020)




----------



## potierrez (Apr 11, 2020)

And relay switch true bypass. I was thinking on a expression octave but with the relays I haven’t got enough room.


----------



## dawson (Apr 11, 2020)

Killer stamp job!


----------



## Barry (Apr 11, 2020)

Love that look! Inside and out!


----------



## potierrez (Apr 12, 2020)

I built this for replacement of the bigger version. But in this the octave sounds much better! I don’t know why but I am happy!


----------



## potierrez (Apr 15, 2020)

Hi!! Is there a way to deactivate the octave with a on- off switch? 
I have bought material for external expresión knob but there is no room for the switch with double three pins, but I think that a mono jack maybe fits inside...


----------



## thedwest (Apr 16, 2020)

I love the stamping on this! What kind of stamps are you using?


----------



## potierrez (Apr 16, 2020)

I bought years ago one box in amazon like this:




I put a piece of metal under the enclosure for better stamp. Then I paint with spray and sand it!!


----------



## thedwest (Apr 16, 2020)

potierrez said:


> I bought years ago one box in amazon like this:
> View attachment 4038
> 
> I put a piece of metal under the enclosure for better stamp. Then I paint with spray and sand it!!


Great, thanks! Keep up the good work!


----------

